# My computer starts, but nothing happens.



## kostaskol (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello there.\I am not sure if I have posted in the right category since I don't know what causes the problem. Please let me know if it is in the wrong section and I'll move it.Anyway, I woke up this morning and turned my computer on, only to find that although the fans start up normally, pretty much nothing else happens. The first two times I turned it on, it started up normally and showed the starting black with white letters screen listing the connecting devices, and then it just turned off. The second time I tried was the same, while on the third, fourth and thousandth time, nothing showed on the screen. I had this problem before and that time it turned out my GPU was short-circuited. However, that time my pc was running and then a green screen came up and when I hard restarted it, it wouldn't turn on. Anyway I read almost every forum and blog on the internet with problems related to mine but to no avail. I removed all none necessary hardware but still nothing happened. I tried resetting my BIOS, couldn't find the jumper so I just removed the battery and put it back in (Not sure if that reset my BIOS but it definetly didn't work). I have something that could have caused this in mind, but I don't think that's what it is. There is a lot of humidity where I live right now (70%). Is there any way that could be the problem? In any case, thank you in advance.

Kostas


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

can you tell us the specs of the computer?

if it is a pre built system like a dell or HP can you tell us he model number and if you have added anything to it?

If it is a computer you have built yourself can you tell us all the parts it has?

It sounds like a power supply problem, can you tell us what power supply it is, if you dont know open up the case and look at it. There will be a label on it saying the make and wattage.

If it is humid where you are you need to keep the system free of dust otherwise it will over heat. Buy a can of compressed air, open up the case and blow any dust out.


----------



## kostaskol (Oct 16, 2013)

Ok. I initially bought it as a pre-built pc, but I have made quite a few modifications. At any rate, my current build includes :
Intel Core 2 Quad @ 2.4GHz
MSI Geforce 630 GPU
I really can't remember the motherboard's name. However it is MSI manufactured.
A Turbo X 550 Watt PSU
750 GB Hard drive
4 GB Corsair RAM
and I'm guessing you don't really care about the CD drivers.

I don't have a can of compressed air but I used a hair dryer on cold mode and it got most of the dust out. Did this by any chance do the trick or should I go buy a can?

Edit :
I checked on the motherboard and it says : MS - 7592 version 5.2 (Hope it helped)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you shouldn't use a hair dryer even on cold. Things like that promote static electricity which destroy computer components.You should get a can of compressed air.

Can you borrow a power supply from someone to try? your power supply is a bargain basement make and a bunch of crap that is probably struggling to run your system.


----------



## kostaskol (Oct 16, 2013)

I have another cable of my own and I used it but nothing changed. I really don't think it's the PSU though. 550 watt should be plenty to keep a low-end system such as mine up and running normally. Now if you were talking about the brand (Turbo X) I have had a few more electronics from it and they all work perfectly so I don't think it's either the quality or the wattage of the PSU. Maybe it broke but I find it very unlikely as well. 1st I bought it a couple of months back and 2nd I turned my pc off for the night and it did some updates (automatically) and when I turned it on in the morning it gave me the problem. How could the PSU break while off? Also is there any way that I have caused permanent damage to my pc with the blow dryer? Thanks for your answers


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I used to test power supplies for a living and I guarantee you that your power supply is one of the worst ones. It doesn't even have a warranty.

Low quality power supplies can die at any time whilst the wattage is fine the quality is not. Just because fans turn on doesn't mean the power supply is ok.

You need to eliminate probabilities, so you need to see if you can borrow a known good psu to try.

Unless you had a power cut whilst the updates were installing that would not cause any problems.

If you used the hair dryer before this happened that could also be the cause and if it has caused esd damage then there is nothing you can do to fix it.

Remove the RAM from the system and boot if you do not hear any beeps then that would indicate a motherboard problem. I assuming you have an on board speaker


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Your psu is either the bestec or electrnix made version both of those manufacturers make low quality power supplies and whenever there is an issue like that these manufacturers are very suspect.


----------

